# Evan Williams Egg Nog



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

My wife bought this tonight at the local liquor store and I'v got two words to describe it: IT SUCKS!!!! Don't waste your money!:hn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

BigDawgFan said:


> My wife bought this tonight at the local liquor store and I'v got two words to describe it: IT SUCKS!!!! Don't waste your money!:hn


NO WAY! I've had the stuff for years, and while it is strong for egg nog, it's not so bad! You'd be better off making your own strength though...:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I make my own, I use bacardi 151..lol


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> NO WAY! I've had the stuff for years, and while it is strong for egg nog, it's not so bad! You'd be better off making your own strength though...:tu


You've been active duty to long!!! You've been drinking that rotgut that they brew out in the field!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

It's best to make your own IMO. Get some good eggnog, and make to your own strength. A little nutmeg or cinnamon on top to taste.


----------

